# Galen Update



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just want to show how much Galen has changed in the 3 months we have had her. She is a real beauty. Please consider rescue if you are looking for another Havanese.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Aaaaawwwww! Galen is an absolute sweetie and the two together are adorable!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is a real beauty! I love the black & white coloring.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's a cutie Sandi! I hope you'll be able to make the playdate in October!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Galen is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She's gorgeous!!! I lover her colors and what a sweet face.
Gina


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey! There is Dexter's twin!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I love her coloring! She's so sweet.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww, so precious! She is truly gorgeous


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very sweet. How has she settled in Sandi?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She really IS pretty! It's only been three months? Her coat is growing very fast!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Galen is beautiful !! She has such pretty eyes and love her coloring, although I may be a little biased (Bentley). I love your new signature picture of Smarty and Galen.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am in Love with this cutie!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

You've got beautiful babies : )


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Very sweet. How has she settled in Sandi?


Galen is doing great. She sits, downs, leaves it and is very leash trained. She very seldom has any house breaking issues, except for eating the ears off two of my old boxer figurines. I almost cried when I saw them not only for the monetary value but the sentiment. She is all puppy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's _very_ cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sandi, she is growing into a beautiful girl. Her coat looks wonderful. I'm glad she found you!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sandi, Galen is a real cutie, I love her expressive eyes.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*she looks happy!*

What a great furever home!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Galen is so pretty!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh she is a beauty Sandi, you have done such a great job with her. Really love her coat, looks so soft.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> I just want to show how much Galen has changed in the 3 months we have had her. She is a real beauty. Please consider rescue if you are looking for another Havanese.


How do you keep her beard/mouth area so nice a white? I need some help in this area with Baloo.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a DOLL!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaBaloo said:


> How do you keep her beard/mouth area so nice a white? I need some help in this area with Baloo.


Angie I have not done anything to keep her white other change her food and I keep their eyes cleaned every night when I brush them. But I did find this product this morning when I was looking for another web site, it might help let me know.

http://www.freshpets.com/1-All-Systems-Super-Whitening-Gel-AL68008-p/rp-600187.htm

PS... is Baloo buff or white on the beard, I can't tell by the picture.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> PS... is Baloo buff or white on the beard, I can't tell by the picture.


He is tan, but lately I can see some staining. I try to "wipe" his mouth after eating (especially since it is raw), but it still seems to stain a bit. Thanks for the link, I will check it out.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

She is a cutie!!!


----------

